
German Startup Is a Step Closer to Making Flying Cars - tokstesla
http://boomvibes.com/german-start-up-is-a-step-closer-to-making-flying-cars/
======
mytailorisrich
It's great to finally see it flying but it is certainly not a car.

It's more like an alternative to helicopters, perhaps. Which begs the
question: If the aim is to provide a taxi service, why not just do that now
with small commercial helicopters?

